# Any thoughts on the Steel Dragon K-60?



## PlumbdogTim (Apr 9, 2018)

Costs $849.99 on Amazon right now. It comes with 5/8 and 7/8 sections with different heads. Has anyone ever used this brand? Basically you get...

K60 Specifications:

Drain Line Capacity: 3/4 in. to 6 in.
Compact, versatile, and easy to use.
Support bars allows user to adjust cable angle and working height to accommodate different working environments.
Easy to use handle creates cable to spin at 400 RPM and stops immediately upon release.
Fits sections of RIDGID® 5/8-inch cable (C7, C8, and C9)
Fits RIDGID® C1 5/16-inch cable
Helps remove various blockages in pipelines.
Motor: 250 W, 110 V, 60 Hz
Dimension: 17 in. x 15 in. x 15 in.
CE Approved
Package Includes:

Steel Dragon Tools® K-60 Drain Cleaning Machines
40 ft. of C8 5/8-inch all-purpose wind cable. Six sections with A-10 Cable Carrier.
48 ft. of C10 7/8-inch all-purpose wind cable. Three 16-foot sections with A-10 Cable Carrier.
35 ft. of C1 3/8-inch all-purpose continuous length cable with A17 Drum.
Rear guide hose included.
Steel Dragon Tools® 5/8-inch T-213 4-Blade Cutter 1 in. 63045
Steel Dragon Tools® 5/8-inch T-225 Retrieving Auger 55457
Steel Dragon Tools® 5/8-inch T-201 5 in. Straight Auger 62990
Steel Dragon Tools® 5/8-inch T-20X Dual Bulb Auger 6299X
Steel Dragon Tools® 7/8-inch T-102 Funnel Auger 62855
Steel Dragon Tools® 62930 1-3/4" Spear Cutter T-112 62930
Steel Dragon

They also have the same thing for a couple hundred more. I think it comes with a 3/8 cable and a drum.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Old Chinese saying:

You get what you pay for.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Is som ting wong with da macine? no work in da pipe! :biggrin:

Do a search the reviews have been posted on it. I would not risk losing a junk bit or broken cable in there. You want to pay for a repipe and reno at your expense?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Another chinese proverb. Go to bed with a scratchy a$$ wake up with a stinky finger!

If you think it through it makes a lot of sense.


----------



## PlumbdogTim (Apr 9, 2018)

Hmm. It says it takes rigid cable. I am pretty ignorant to the whole drain cleaning business. I know how to run a snake but I don't know much about what's good or not. Is rigid considered decent?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

PlumbdogTim said:


> Is rigid considered decent?



Are you serious? They have been around for a long time and I compared my k-3800 to similar models and I think ridgid's design is better than the others.

I bet they probably outsell drain machine compared to other brand combined. In this province drain machines are ridgid and general. Anything else is considered obscure.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

The important part is the cable because that's the part that might break in the pipe and require an excavator. If any other part breaks you can cobble it back together or weld it. Or if you are rich buy a replacement part.

I love my general cables. The old ridgid we have came with electric eel cable(good stuff), god only knows who makes ridgid cable now. The 3/8" and 5/16" ridgid cable I had bent immediately.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

PlumbdogTim said:


> Hmm. It says it takes rigid cable. I am pretty ignorant to the whole drain cleaning business. I know how to run a snake but I don't know much about what's good or not.*Is rigid considered **decent? [/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

